# Sweeney Todd



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

So I am a Depp fan, and love musicals to boot.

I have not had the chance to go see it as the last month has been extremely busy.

So have any of you seen it?

And your opinions?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Not seen it as yet but its been announced as coming to HD DVD in April. Might pick it up.

http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/news...ount_Plots_Sweeney_Todd_HD_DVD_for_April/1425


----------



## HDTAXMAN (Mar 6, 2007)

Saw it in theatre..although I am a fan of Depp too, and he was actually pretty good in the movie, on an overall basis, I actually had a hard time staying awake..found it somewhat dull at times..maybe it is just the fact that it is a musical onscreen, but I did not really enjoy the movie itself. Performances were good though..


----------

